# ??? Merry Christmas?



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It seems this has been going around in an email. Just thought I'd post it as food for thought.

Merry Christmas?? 

'Twas the month before Christmas when all through our land, 
Not a Christian was praying, nor taking a stand. 
Why the PC Police had taken away, 
The reason for Christmas - no one could say. 

The children were told by their schools not to sing, 
About Shepherds and Wise Men and Angels and things. 
It might hurt people's feelings, the teachers would say 
December 25th is just a "Holiday". 

Yet the shoppers were ready with cash, checks and credit 
Pushing folks down to the floor just to get it! 
CDs from Madonna, an X-BOX, an I-pod 
Something was changing, something quite odd! 

Retailers promoted Ramadan and Kwanzaa 
In hopes to sell books by Franken & Fonda. 
As Targets are hanging their trees upside down 
At Lowe's the word Christmas - was no where to be found. 

At K-Mart and Staples and Penny's and Sears 
You won't hear the word Christmas; it won't touch your ears. 
Inclusive, sensitive, Di-ver-si-ty 
Are words that were used to intimidate me. 

Now Daschle, Now Darden, Now Sharpton, Wolf Blitzen - 
On Boxer, on Rather, on Kerry, on Clinton ! 
At the top of the Senate, there arose such a clatter 
To eliminate Jesus, in all public matter. 

And we spoke not a word, as they took away our faith 
Forbidden to speak of salvation and grace… 
The true Gift of Christmas was exchanged and discarded 
The reason for the season, stopped before it started. 

So as you celebrate "Winter Break" under your "DreamTree" 
Sipping your Starbucks, please listen to me. 
Choose your words carefully, choose what you say 
Shout MERRY CHRISTMAS, not Happy Holiday!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

And a *Merry Christmas *to you Mrs. Backlasher!! Thanks for the post


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I am so thankful that my son is only 3 and goes to a Christian Mother's Day Out, so he won't be innundated with all of the non-Christian Christmas stuff at school. We will be having a birthday party for Jesus at our house so he understands what it is supposed to be all about!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

greta stuff there Mrs. B and so true


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

check out the 'support our troops forum' for another 'night before Christmas' poem written by a british soldier (i thot it was pretty good too)


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

I haven't heard that one Mrs. B, thanks. It will be forwarded to my email contacts!


----------

